# Image Buttons als Submit-Buttons



## Stefcore (9. April 2002)

Hossa,

hab ein Problem und zwar will ich Werte über ein Fromular vergeben was auch super funktioniert, wenn <INPUT TYPE> als submit definiert ist.
Wenn man jetzt aber das SUBMIT durch IMAGE tauscht werden die Werte nicht übergeben.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Script:
----------------------------------------------
<form action='<?php echo($PHP_SELF);?>' method='post'>
<input type='image' name='user' value='mappo' src='pics/ma0.gif'>
<input type='image' name='user' value='stefan' src='pics/st0.gif'>
<input type='image' name='user' value='john' src='pics/jo0.gif'>
<input type='image' name='user' value='sascha' src='pics/sa0.gif'>
<input type='text' name='password'>
</form>

<?php
 if($user)
  {
   echo("Dies ist der Name :".$user);
   echo("Dies ist das Passwort :".$password);
  }
?>

------------------------------------------------

Hoffe das hier jemand 'ne Lösung hat!!!


----------



## Deemax (10. April 2002)

Also dein Syntax ist bis auf den Value bei den Images ist richtig:
z.B:

<form name="form1" method="post" action="xyz">
  <input type="image" border="0" name="imageField" src="test.gif" width="611" height="34" alt="Text">
</form>

Bei input type="image"  kann man dem Image kein Value zuweisen (laut Selfhtml) aber dein Textfeld müsste übergeben werden. 
Vielleicht liegt der Fehler dann im PHP-Skript.


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

TAch...

Weise deiner Form einen Namen zu und dann schreib in jeden Button
hinten noch

```
onclick="document.dein_formular_name.submit()"
```
Diese Lösung kommt von *The Virus* und ist nochmal genauer nachzulesen unter  deinem altenThread im PHP Forum 

2b


----------

